# Teamviewer on Solus OS



## Chubfish (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello!
Started trying out Solus OS and I like it alot, yet I cant get options to stick in Teamviewer.

The most annoying one is that teamviewer does not start automatically when desktop is booted, the option gets unchecked.  The second problem is that the client "forgets" that I have configured it for easy access, new password gets generated.

Is this a Solus problem or a linux one?   Sudo is active.


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 20, 2016)

I sort of remember having this issue long time ago, can't recall what was the problem. Either permissions or it was trying to save settings into admins home folder. Right now it works on Ubuntu Mate 16.10 no problem.


----------

